# Purchase Wood



## esears1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi... I am fairly new to woodworking. Ive been doing small projects here and there and getting to know my power tools better. Now that I am a little more advanced, I would like to venture into using better quality wood than let's say popular and mdf.. Can anyone give me any hints on where to buy sheets (4x8) of white oak or pine as an example? The places Ive been to so far (i.e. home depot, lowes, woodcraft ) they don't sell large sheets of material. The largest ive seen is 10 in X 20.

Thanks,

Edward


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: If your talking solid wood it don't come in sheets. Lowes, home depot, sell ply wood, in 4X8 sheets. They also sell oak, birch, maple veneer sheets in 4X8's. 
Normally you won't find pine in veneer sheets, but it is possible to get. I suggest that you visit a lumber yard in your area, that handles sheet stock for the cabinet makers.
Some yards only handle construction type materials for the building trades.
Hope this clears it up a little. Woodnut65


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You could also check with a cabinet making shop in your area to find out who his supplier is.

Good hardwood can usually be found from one of the MANY small sawmills around, probably one near you. They're a great source for projects, and may even plane your lumber to thickness for a small price.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

esears1 said:


> Hi... I am fairly new to woodworking. Ive been doing small projects here and there and getting to know my power tools better. Now that I am a little more advanced, I would like to venture into using better quality wood than let's say popular and mdf.. Can anyone give me any hints on where to buy sheets (4x8) of white oak or pine as an example? The places Ive been to so far (i.e. home depot, lowes, woodcraft ) they don't sell large sheets of material. The largest ive seen is 10 in X 20.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Edward


Hello esears1, Welcome to the RouterForums 

I use Hogan HardWoods here in Southeast Lousiana to buy my good grade Plywood and HardWood. There are a few others in my area that I have not checked. I noticed that most of the Hard Wood Plywood Home Depot carries is the China made Plywood so I try to stay away from it unless I need it for a Project that day. If you will look in your Yellow Pages you should be able to find a Hard wood dealer in your area or check with your local lumber yard.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

For big-box outlets, Menards seems to carry a generaly better grade of plywood than Home Depot at the same or better prices.


----------



## esears1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I'll check out some lumber yards nearby


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Check these guys out. 
http://www.hardwoodssupply.com/

I work next door. They carry all of the hardwoods and even have ply panels that are finished like Tennesee Red Cedar that can line cedar chests, etc.


----------

